# uv steriliser



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

i baught one today and want to add it to my tank straight away but, im treating my water at the moment for mouth rot, i baught a fish and it infected my tank, luckly only one fish has been infected, i treated the tank 4 days ago. says it takes seven, is it worth waiting unitl the seven days are up or just put it in with my other filter. only replacing filter for uv coz my filter is on its way out and the uv looked so much better. any sugestions would be great, cheers


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> uv steriliser


These are good, but they don't replace a filter. It kills things in the water including disease, but doesn't remove ammonia. You want to run both a traditional filter and the UV. 

The UV can slow the spread of disease to other fish, so they are good to use when you have an illness. But if your med is a dye (colored), you want to wait until after treatment is out of the water (use fresh carbon). If you stain the tubing for the UV, it might never work right because the color will absorb the radiation that should be reaching the water.


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

im not using dye treatment so it should be ok to put it in. the steriliser also has filter floss and an air pump in it, its 500l/ph could that not substitute for my filter? its certinaly more powerful


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

sorry, but no. as emc7 said, the UV is an addition to your filter regime, not a replacement. also, you probably want a slower flow rate going through your UV sterilizer so that its truely effective.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Also add the UV AFTER treatment. UV has a way of breaking down medications and should not be used with certain meds especially antibiotics.


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

thank you all for your help...


----------

